# Cloudy Water help, please



## Magnum (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi folks; bit of a mystery here. My heavily planted, well established 65 gallon tank has become cloudy lately. I have been doing weekly water changes since the water clouded on me, but no change. Here is my water chemistry taken as of tonight:
Total alkalinity: 200kh ppm 
Total Hardness: 150GH ppm
PH: 7.2
Chlorine: 0
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 0
Ammonia: 0

So I think my water chemistry is within acceptable parameters, the tank is not overcrowded (6 tiger barbs, 3 cherry barbs, 1 pleco cat, 3 golden algae eaters. 1 platy)
So anyone have any guesses as to why my water became cloudy? Any advice on how to clarify it?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

how long was your tank cycled for? was your filter turned on when doing a WC? I have had this happen to me and to my understanding it could be a bacteria bloom it cleared up for me after a few days so i never bothered looking up more about it. How long has yours been going on for?


----------



## Magnum (Apr 6, 2013)

xriddler said:


> how long was your tank cycled for? was your filter turned on when doing a WC? I have had this happen to me and to my understanding it could be a bacteria bloom it cleared up for me after a few days so i never bothered looking up more about it. How long has yours been going on for?


The tank is well cycled, so that is not the issue. Cloudiness has been going on for about a week. Did not consider that it might be a bacterial bloom. Should I just wait for it to clear up, then? Plants are happy as are the fish, water parameters are fine, I just find the cloudiness aesthetically displeasing. I have been dosing with Flourish twice a week for ferts, and I inject C02.
Cheers!


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

I hope this is not breaking the rules on the forum by linking another fish forum but this is a write up of bacteria bloom.

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?/topic/246850-bacterial-blooms-explained/


----------



## Magnum (Apr 6, 2013)

xriddler said:


> I hope this is not breaking the rules on the forum by linking another fish forum but this is a write up of bacteria bloom.
> 
> http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?/topic/246850-bacterial-blooms-explained/


Thanks for the link!
Cheers.
J.C.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

wow, that was great information


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Stop the CO2 and see what happens. Your t\Total Alkalinity seems awfully high. CO2 and carbobate causes cloudiness if I remember my chemistry from high school. I recall blowing bubbles into water with carbonate in it and it going cloudy from the CO2.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Sounds like a bacterial bloom to me. Did you happen to change the filter media at the same time?


----------

